# Seagate HDD For Upgrade



## paulb7873 (Jan 14, 2015)

ST4000DM000 is a 5900RPM Seagate HDD I have in my Tivo now. It seems to be doing good and am planning to put another one in a TiVo. Just wanted to make sure it is fast enough to be in the 6 tuner PLUS. Most use western digital but am I ok?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

paulb7873 said:


> ST4000DM000 is a 5900RPM Seagate HDD I have in my Tivo now. It seems to be doing good and am planning to put another one in a TiVo. Just wanted to make sure it is fast enough to be in the 6 tuner PLUS. Most use western digital but am I ok?


If anyone has successfully used a WD "Green" or A/V drive in that model, well, I'm pretty sure those are only 5400RPM.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You should be fine in the 6 Tuner model. Only concern about the Seagate is in a 4 Tuner model. The power requirements are a little heftier in a Seagate than a WD and some people in a 4 tuner model were having some issues with the Seagate booting.


----------

